# What Prestige are you? MW2



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 30, 2010)

Just want to see all MW2 players on TBT what prestige they are.


----------



## Conor (Jun 30, 2010)

3rd.


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2010)

9th Level 70


10th is ugly and useless


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2010)

I play too little to bother prestiging. So I never bothered.
But I agree with Horus, 10th is pretty ugly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2010)

First, level 70. Now that I have the Prestige challenges, there's no reason to continue. Also, I play the game probably a little over an hour every three weeks now.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 30, 2010)

10.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 30, 2010)

0.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 30, 2010)

4th i was aiming for 5 but i stopped playing for obvious reasons


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2010)

1st lvl 23. I'm not going to prestige again.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2010)

I wanna get my Cold Blooded Pro emblem + the Rolling Thunder callsign before i prestige.


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

5th 70. Won't be getting any farther now that I don't own the game anymore.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> 5th 70. Won't be getting any farther now that I don't own the game anymore.


How did you mange to get that far while *censored.4.1* the entire time?


@Crash You know there's a cold blooded PRO glitch right?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but there's also the Javelin glitch, i'd rather get mine's legit.

When my bros and I play, we kinda try to play legit, no Stopping power, noobtubin' etc.


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was good at it, I just hated all the stupid randomness and glitches and other bugs that they wont fix.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2010)

I believe I'm 7th.  May be 8th.  I still play it occasionally, so I will probably hit tenth eventually.

I got my 10th prestige around this time in CoD4 two years ago now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 30, 2010)

1st Lv. 30 something.

I don't really care anymore. I'll just play a few rounds for fun with friends, then play something else.


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2010)

Just a small fact I saw;

The haters are 1st and under while the defenders are 7th+, then the ragequitter is in the middle.


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Just a small fact I saw;
> 
> The haters are 1st and under while the defenders are 7th+, then the ragequitter is in the middle.


There's a difference between ragequitting and getting tired of waiting for long overdue patches that they will probably never get around to putting out for us. Yes i'd still play  it sometimes if they fixed the gun problems and the OMA flaw. But seeing as Call of Duty 4 and BC2 are much better games in general. I'll play those 'till Black Ops comes out. Also maybe some Halo 3 as well, in excitement for Reach.


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 30, 2010)

2nd prestige
level 28.
I got prestiged by accident coz my sister played on my xbox when I was out. 
So basically she got me added alot of deaths, and made me lose alot of my stuff I had alot on (Intervention, UMP45, FAMAS, ACR, SPAS-12, AUG-HBAR) and I almost had every perk at Pro 
Oh well. Means more fun getting them all back again


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes there's a difference but in this case you ragedquit.


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 30, 2010)

64 9th prestiege.


----------



## Pear (Jun 30, 2010)

66 1st, but the only time I ever play is occasionally to have a game with friends.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 1, 2010)

40-something, 1st. Barley play it.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Jul 1, 2010)

4th prestige, level 46.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 1, 2010)

1st or 2nd i dunno i dont play it as much as i used to 
and i forget my level like 50 something i think


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 2, 2010)

You cant balme people for ragequitting because TBH this is the 2nd worst call of duty game


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jul 2, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> You cant balme people for ragequitting because TBH this is the 2nd worst call of duty game


I feel that this IS the worst COD game.


----------



## Pear (Jul 2, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, best story mode by_ far_, but worst multiplayer.


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2010)

MW2 > COD WAW for the Wii

Oops, not COD 4, it's actually good.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 2, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Just a small fact I saw;
> 
> The haters are 1st and under while the defenders are 7th+, then the ragequitter is in the middle.


Aww I'm a ragequitter.

I primarily play online Private.  3rd 47.
No, MW2 is not the worst, CoD3 is and that is a fact.


----------



## David (Jul 2, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CoD 4 had a better plot with less holes in it.


----------



## Nic (Jul 2, 2010)

10th Prestige , 70


----------



## Gnome (Jul 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. MW2 was too short and there was so many plotholes.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shepherds voice was enough to make me like the MW2 campaign more.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 2, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAH. That's the worst reason ever. Why? He's in both.


----------



## Mino (Jul 2, 2010)

MW2's single player was certifiably ********.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^

CoD4 by far is the best CoD game. Except on Wii, where all shooter games are destined to suck.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 3, 2010)

My order
1. WAW
2.MW1
3.Call of duty 2
4.Call of duty 1
5. MW2
6. Call of duty 3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 3, 2010)

...What's soooo bad about MW2? Hm?

OMA/tubes; Hardly anybody uses it that I see.
Danger Close; okay you die from a tube how do you know that the person had DC?
Commando; Get over it. WAHHHH I GOT KNFIED WAHHH Knife them first. :|
Bad spawning; Every CoD has this problem. 


Multiplayer only;
1 MW2; Cool guns, and maps, tons of game modes, Call-tags and emblems!
2  MW1; Cool Maps, I liked it.
3 CoD2; First CoD online game I played. liked the maps sorta it was good.
4 W@W; Dogs sucked maps sucked tanks.
5 CoD3; Guns sucked, maps sucked tanks, no knifes.
6 CoD; Barely anything no ranking up, no knife no good maps nothing.


----------



## David (Jul 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> ...What's soooo bad about MW2? Hm?
> 
> OMA/tubes; Hardly anybody uses it that I see. then you dont play much
> Danger Close; okay you die from a tube how do you know that the person had DC? watch the kill cam
> ...


Read the the entire MW2 thread i made for all the other problems with the guns.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 4, 2010)

I prefer not having a knife i mean its a FPS but you have people running around like Sonic the hedgehog's physo cousin stabbing people

BTW i think every COD has its overpowered gun, MW2 doesnt because all of them are overpowered


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 4, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> I prefer not having a knife i mean its a FPS but you have people running around like Sonic the hedgehog's physo cousin stabbing people
> 
> BTW i think every COD has its overpowered gun, MW2 doesnt because all of them are overpowered


Sniper Assault Rifles. :L

WITH NO RECOIL.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 4, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iknorite 

I thought it was suppose to be

Assault Rifles: Medium Range
Sub Machine Guns: Short range ( But the UMP45 is long range
Sniper Rifles: Long Range (Quickscoping...)
Machine Guns: taking out big groups from Medium-Longish


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M21 sure, everything else doesn't, including the Wazoo.

@Icarus: Are you implying that Quick Scoping is somehow bad?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 5, 2010)

1st because I can't be bothered to give away my wapons


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2010)

Eziooo said:
			
		

> 1st because I can't be bothered to give away my wapons


Pansie


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 5, 2010)

Eziooo said:
			
		

> 1st because I can't be bothered to give away my wapons


It's worth doing once. New titles/emblems and mastery.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i am because it makes a weapon thats suppose to be long range extremely good at short range targets


----------



## Pear (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That game's sniping has so many problems. First of all, the longest snipe ever was taken from a distance of 1.8 miles. That's because sniper rifles are very heavy: a Barret .50 cal weighs 30 lbs, and requires a two person team in the prone position to use. Second of all, why are the Barret and Intervention in the game? They are anti-vehicle weapons, not anti-personal. They're used to shoot out engine blocks of Humvees, or even take down helicopters. And that brings me to my third point, if you were to use them against real people, it wouldn't be two hit bull crap. If you hit someone's arm, it would fly off their body. It takes 3 barret headshots on someone with painkiller to take them down.  

That's besides the fact that the bullets are all magical, and are able to travel at the speed of light without being affected by gravity.


----------



## VantagE (Jul 6, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a *censored.3.0*en video game, its not suppose to be real... 

Anyways, on topic, I am lvl 54 I think, 1st, don't play a bunch. Play when I have a urge to play it.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone says quickscoping is bull*censored.2.0*.  Sure it's not possible in real life ... But thats what video games are for.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 6, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. God-damn everybody *****es, my god.

Want something more realistic, get BFBC2, even then.


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone can do it with ease, especially not you, it takes skill to do, just because you can't do it in real life doesn't make it bad.


So if you think real life war is fun then let's see if you respawn, I'd be glad to help with the test.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying im bad at quickscoping? mate its easy...


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please post a video or picture of you going 30-2 in a FFA match, it's not nearly has easy as Tryharding or OMA.


By the way, I'm no mate to anyone but a female, got it *censored.7.4*?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can i when
1. I dont like this game
2.I never even liked FFA

Your last sentence=WTF
But heres me going 30-2 
http://www.youtube.com/v/M4DHOLiiMYI&playnext_from=TL&videos=jQPKruyYMbE&feature=recentlik


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your a total bull *censored.2.0*ting homosexual.

Don't talk to me ever again.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? because im not some tryhard fan boy?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2010)

Ladies please... put down the handbags.


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you too illiterate to read the bull *censored.2.0*ting homosexual part?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ladies please... put down the handbags.


Ok sorry sir


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww umad? or butt hurt?


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got this *censored.3.0*ing faerie in my ass.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ran out of things to say?
.. Im bored bye

One last thing look at this
http://www.youtube.com/v/g-0UMWeLVYI&feature=related


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 6, 2010)

1st, level 53. :3


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I hate 10 year olds:

Stupid
They think "ubutthurt" is some sort of a comeback
They realize they lost a flamewar way too late


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>call of duty
>skill

pffffffff.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you call me a 10 year old and i said your butthurt for a reason since you do get butthurt whenever someone says anything bad about COD
I lost the flamewar? most of your posts havent even made sense or are full of fan boyish comments


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then act your age and if that's what you believe then you are illiterate.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 6, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acting my age on the internet?
You find people acting there age alot on the internet (Sarcasam)

Alright now ill stop posting


----------



## Horus (Jul 6, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How adorable.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

10 prestige lv. 70 bittttches.


----------



## Mino (Jul 6, 2010)

MW2 makes you stupid.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2010)

The first, level 69.


----------

